#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Κατασκευαστικά λάθη

## Butcher

Θεωρείτε την παρακάτω εικόνα κατασκευαστικό λάθος;Με τα λιγα που γνωρίζω δεν ξέρω τί άλλο να υποθέσω..

----------


## brutagon

oh Lucifer τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου... αυτό δεν είναι κατασκευαστικό λάθος...
αυτό είναι σχέδια ξυλοτύπων για οσκαρ!!!
Και όπως λέει ο rigid, ο μάστορας δε φταίει σε τίποτε...αυτός καλούπωσε ότι είδε...ο επιβλέπων που ήταν?...
Ρε παιδιά έχω καταλήξει στο εξής συμπέρασμα...αυτές οι πρακτικές είναι η χειρότερη προβοκάτσια για την επιστήμη...κάποιοι φτύνουν αίμα για να παρέχουν ποιότητα δουλειάς και κάποιοι άλλοι φτύνουν απλώς την ποιότητα αυτή

----------


## Butcher

Κι εγώ όταν το είδα δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου..Γι αυτό και το αποθανάτησα.Είναι δυνατόν να είναι λάθος του ξυλότυπου;Πώς πέρασε πχ από πολεοδομία;

----------


## brutagon

> Πώς πέρασε πχ από πολεοδομία;


χασάπη αστειεύεσαι θεωρώ... :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## cna

Αν ο κάνναβος ήταν πυκνός λες να το πρόσεξε ο υπάλληλος; Ο υπάλληλος μόνο κοίταξε αν φαίνονται οι διαστάσεις των στοιχείων και ο οπλισμός. Τίποτε άλλο...

----------


## brutagon

> Αν ο κάνναβος ήταν πυκνός λες να το πρόσεξε ο υπάλληλος;


ή το έκανε ο υπάλληλος...

εγώ επίσης παρατηρώ το πάχος της κολώνας-τοιχείου...αν κρίνω με το μάτι από την απόσταση από τον  τοίχο και το δοκάρι, μιλάμε για παχύσαρκο!!!!
τι είναι αυτό το πράμα?
εκτός αν είναι γυψοσανίδα χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Λάθος-έλλειψη εμπειρίας(?) του μελετητή.Συμβαίνει κ στις καλύτερες οικογένειες.Με τις υγείες σας.

----------


## Butcher

Δηλαδή καταλήγουμε 1)Λάθος του μελετητή(Σοβαρότατο)
2)Αβλέψία ή απουσία του επιβλέποντα για να να προλάβει το κακό
Συνεπώς δεν πρόκειται για κατασκευαστικό λάθος των συνεργείων αλλά για λάθος των μηχανικών
Το αποτέλεσμα σε κάθε περίπτωση τραγικό...
Εγώ μόνο το είδα και το φωτογράφησα :Γέλιο:

----------


## Theo

Butcher ποτέ να μην είσαι σίγουρος για κάτι, πόσο μάλλον όταν δεν γνωρίζουμε επακριβώς τι συνέβη.

1) το κτίριο είναι υπάρχον. Η Κ και η Δ υπήρχαν εξ αρχής έτσι ?
Μήπως παίχτηκε καμιά προσθήκη μαϊμού ?

2) Πολύ χοντρό για να είναι λάθος του μελετητή. Γνώμη μου.
Τι διάολο ? Θα έβλεπε και τον κόμβο και τα ύψη των Δ ακόμα και ο πιο άπειρος σε στατικά.

3) Και αν ήταν λάθος του μελετητή ......ο επιβλέποντας που ήταν ?

4) τι είναι αυτό το μαύρο κάτω δεξιά που μάλλον κρέμεται από την πλάκα ?

Κρίμα πάντως για αυτούς που θα δουν μόνο τελικές όμορφες επιφάνειες. :Mad:

----------


## Efpalinos

Μήπως έιναι επένδυση γυψοσανίδας? Τα στοκαρίσματα που φαίνονται, το χρώμα και η υφή του υλικού, ακόμη και το καλώδιο που κρέμεται στο βαθος αυτό μου θυμίζουν. Πολύ πιθανόν η "δοκός" να έιναι μια απλή επένδυση για να κρύψει π.χ. σωλήνες αποχέτευσης / καλοριφέρ.

----------


## Butcher

Theo αυτό που κρέμεται είναι καλώδιο γα φωτισμό.Υπήρχαν κι άλλα αν θυμάμαι καλά.Δεν νομίζω η Κ και Δ να υπήρχαν εξαρχής.
Rigid κάπως δύσκολο να ξαναπεράσω 2 χρόνια μετά περίπου(από κάπου που υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μου)Τί να πω;"Γειά σας,ήρθα να φωτογραφήσω έναν απαράδεκτο κόμβο.."Τότε που το έκανα ήταν γιαπί σε κοινή θέα.
Efpalinos δεν ήταν γυψοσανίδες.Ήταν στοιχεία από ΟΣ.Ίσως ξεγελάει η photo ως προς τα χρώματα.Τα στοκαρίσματα σε πλάκα και δοκάρια μάλλον ήταν για να γίνουν εμφανή.'Ήημααρτον που λέει και ο άλλος.Για γέλια ή για κλάματα;

----------


## SIRADRAB

Μην το θεωρείτε δεδομένο ότι υπήρξε ποτέ μελετητής στο συγκεκριμένο. Τέτοια βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στην επαρχία. Μάλλον θέλανε προσθήκη κατ' επέκταση και νάσου ο τοπικός μάστορας-εργολάβος που απ' ότι βλέπω τα δούλεψε με το κυβικό τα μπετά γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται για τσιγκούνης στις διατομές του. Τώρα για το ότι δεν ''πατάει'' καλά στην κολώνα η δοκός σίγουρα θα έπεισε τον ιδιοκτήτη ότι αφού πατάει καλά στην άλλη που δεν βλέπουμε δεν χρειάζεται αυτό να γίνει και για τις δύο.

----------


## mred-akias

@rigid: Γτ είναι τόσο..."ό,τι να ΄ναι"? Ή μόνο στο δικό μου μάτι είναι απαράδεκτο? Πάντως δεν θα ένιωθα και πολύ ασφαλής μέσα σε κτίριο όπου θα αντίκριζα κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## noutsaki

είναι σαν το ανέκδοτο," αυτό δεν είναι ότι να'ναι, είναι ότι πρέπει!!"

----------


## Theo

και εγώ πέραν της πανέμορφης Δ κοιτούσα την τρύπα και την αλυσίδα.

Τι να πει κανείς ? :Λυπημένος:

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο στις μέρες μας ''να βρεις στόχο''..............

Το δοκάρι θα πετύχει το υποστήλωμα ή όχι?Place your bets.........

άκυρη η μελέτη,άκυρη η δοκός επί δοκού,άκυρα όλα.Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι αυτό που ανέβασε ο rigid είναι από συνάδελφο μηχανικό.......το πιό πιθανό είναι να έκανε ο ίδιος ο μάστορας τη μελέτη.........είναι Α-Δ-Υ-Ν-Α-Τ-Ο-Ν να το σκέφτηκε συνάδελφος,όσο άσχετος κ να είναι......

----------


## nicolas

Και όμως εάν βάλεις τον παραπάνω ξυλότυπο σε ένα οποιοδήποτε από τα προγράμματα που δουλεύουμε θα στον βγάλει Ο.Κ. Προφανώς στο χαρτί φαινόταν σωστό, το επιβεβαίωσε και ο υπολογιστής και εφαρμόστηκε.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Στην πρώτη φωτό,ο μελετητής σημαδεύει το υποστήλωμα και δεν το πετυχαίνει...

Στη δεύτερη,επειδή βλέπει ότι δεν το πετυχαίνει,σημαδεύει πλέον τις δοκούς με δοκούς,και τις πετυχαίνει........

 :Γέλιο: 

Μόνο 7 μήνες στην καριέρα μου έχω ασχοληθεί με στατικά,σίγουρα δεν είμαι αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα ΠΜ,όμως αυτό το πράγμα να μην βρίσκουν στόχο έστω κ στο χαρτί δεν με βρίσκει καθόλου σύμφωνο......

Φταίνε κ αυτοί που έδωσαν δικαιώματα ύπαρξης στις δοκούς επί δοκών.Φταίμε κ εμείς που κάνουμε κατάχρηση αυτού του δικαιώματος.Φταίει κ το μπετό που το έχουμε παρακάνει με αυτό.Με τις υγείες σας! :Γέλιο:

----------


## sundance

Θεέ και Κύριε... (Για τη 2η φωτό)

----------


## avgoust

Για την 1η φωτό θεωρώ πιθανότερο λάθος μελέτη και λάθος σχέδιο ξυλοτύπου. Οταν καλουπωνεις το δοκάρι , ήδη υπάρχει από κάτω η κολώνα , ΔΕΝ γίνεται να μην τη δει ο μάστορας , όσες μπύρες και να'χει πιεί.

Για την 2η φωτό.

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έγινε μελέτη από μηχανικό , 

1. Η κρέμαση της δοκού θα μπορούσε να "εξηγηθεί" ως εξής :
Η έδωσε κατά λάθος μεγάλο ύψος και δεν το είδε , ή δεν του έβγαινε υπολογιστικά η δοκός , αύξησε το ύψος , το πρόγραμμα δεν του χτύπησε κάποιο λάθος , και παράτησε τα υπόλοιπα στην τύχη τους.
2. Αυτό που είναι πιό ακατανόητο είναι για ποιό λογο έκανε τόσες έμμεσες στηρίξεις . 3 κολώνες συνευθειακές φαίνεται να έχει και σε κοντινές αποστάσεις για ποιό λόγο να κάνει όλο αυτό το πράγμα ?

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έγινε άνευ μελέτης από εργολάβο , με το μάτι

Αυτοί έχουν την τάση να απλοποιούν τα πράγματα. Γιατί να έμπαινε στην διαδικασία τόσο περίπλοκου ξυλοτύπου ?

Οπως και να το δεις δεν υπάρχει λογική εξήγηση.

----------

